# Kennel pictures, most of the dogs



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We moved to our new property last summer and I have not posted pictures of our new set up. I really miss our old set up and our now house has so much work that needs to be done. Little by little things are getting better and the dog runs are coming along. We had to start from scratch and unfortunately there is only 1 tree so no shade for the dogs. Right now we have tarps on them and we are in the process of putting shade cloth on the back sides and I think we are going to do metal roofs as soon as we can on the tops. For now it works but is not on the pretty side and that drives me NUTS. All the dogs are sporting collars from Nizmo's K9 Supply.
One thing I hate is all the dirt here, nothing green grows unless it is a weed with stickers!! I get jealous when I see you east coast and west cost ppl with grass going crazy.

The Yard Dogs

Dixie

















Barca and Varro









OK.....Barca is a butt head! He chews his dog houses just like his momma. The top he is chewing on is from Siren's old dogloo..... that is all that's left! I figured if I gave him that to chew he would stop destroying his house.
























He is chewing his house the butt head!









Varro the good brother :roll:

















The line of kennels









Ok did I said Barca was a butt head? He was in Dixie's dog run when we had some boarding dogs and chewed her dog house!









Monsoons best impression of a pound puppy! lol

















Crazy Trinity, poor girl we think she has Cancer and we are still trying to figure out what is type it is.

















Siren and Crush ate their dog house so all they get is a crate for the summer! They get in there together when the wind is bad but since it is summer they do not need a house. I will buy them a cragislist spacial in winter, I am sure they will eat that one too!








Crush a Mush!








Siren








Dorky girls they just love each other! It's hysterical when they are in season you would think they would not like each other but they have a lesbian affair!









Bailey my Re Re 

















Baby Rage

















While we cleaned runs we put Justin in his chair to play, he was so happy! He is the best well bred pup on the yard! :woof:

















Belle in the front burning rubber after marking her territory lol









saggy boob picture of Belle lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Ahhhhh CRUSH!!

I always love seeeing updates of your woogies Lisa!

Balieys eyes are just so so GORGEOUS, "let me out to play".


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

You'll get it in order before you know it, Lisa. How's old Belle getting on?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL at the dog house eating dogs, need some titanium dogloos lol . could always do fake turf too to give the impression of grass LMAO but by the looks of it , it would probably get eaten as well lol. Belle looks like she has settled in nicely hope that is working out still.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I think Barca has become my favorite he just looks like a pain in the butt like Bogart! I don't know why but I have a thing for these destructive little boogers! Nice pics Lisa they all look great!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bailey is the sweetest thing! She really just melts in your arms.

Belle is doing great she is laying on the couch next me sleeping. She is such a mess but a really sweet girl.

Barca is a pain in the butt but I really do love him! He is such a jerk dog and a true APBT you can just see the mischief in his eyes! lol Must be a red dog thing


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Fine looking dogs & great setup.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow you weren't kiddin about those boobs on Belle! Ummm why doesn't Siren look pregnant yet! I want fat pictures of her! Crush is looking super cute  Barca and Earl are so similar like how Varro and Crixus are, then poor Little Nenner just goes her own way lmao.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i think i liked the other kennel set up you had too. but this is nice also.
the dogs look like they're happy, Lowla chews her crate up. makes me so frustrated lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know Trevor I miss my old runs sooooo bad but in time these are going to be better 
My old ones


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

PK, your dogs are absolutely gorgeous.  The set-up looks great, way to go!
And Justin is precious.  I love baby pics!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice setup. You know the old saying " Rome wasn't built in a day" you will get there eventually  oh, I think some dogs are missing......eh hem, Viper. Where she at? Don't you have like 22 dogs? I want to see all of them Lol! That might be an all day project huh? Lol! Your little man Justin is the cutest of them all. Precious baby boy


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lisa, dogs are looking great. I have a soft spot for Barca


----------



## kera5 (Jan 29, 2011)

nice dogs you have.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nice setup... you could try building a wooden dog house for the chewers


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bailey looks like a little Teddy bear i bet she just melts on you  Barca is stunning
I love his structure, he has a lovely head too and the crop is perfect.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: So glad you posted this it's good to get an update on the crew. I missed Dixie's little face, I just love that little white girl. OMG Barca is just like Dosia, Dr. Destructo!! LOLL Dosia was such a little brat like that too always chewing his bed and blankets. Grrrrrrr!
Monsoon's sad face is just freakin adorable. Crush and Sire are soooooo cute in there all best buddies  Crush looks like she's just a sweet lil pup, if you ever get sick of her send her my way


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Nice setup. You know the old saying " Rome wasn't built in a day" you will get there eventually  oh, I think some dogs are missing......eh hem, Viper. Where she at? Don't you have like 22 dogs? I want to see all of them Lol! That might be an all day project huh? Lol! Your little man Justin is the cutest of them all. Precious baby boy


I have 4 house dogs that were not pictured and Viper is among them. Viper will not go out in a dog run till she is about 8 months old. I like to raise them in the house before they go outside or they get all weird. Right now I have two rotations of dogs so Tempest and Weitzen are missing then all the boarding dogs makes the 22 dogs and more like 28 right now I am full of boarding dogs.



cEElint said:


> nice setup... you could try building a wooden dog house for the chewers


I thought of that but they love to chew wood and if I sent the engery, time, and money on a wooden one and they ate I wpould be  lol I can find really cheap houses around $20 on craigslist that are like new so I will just stock up on a few for the winter.... stupid dogs! lol



kg420 said:


> :woof: So glad you posted this it's good to get an update on the crew. I missed Dixie's little face, I just love that little white girl. OMG Barca is just like Dosia, Dr. Destructo!! LOLL Dosia was such a little brat like that too always chewing his bed and blankets. Grrrrrrr!
> Monsoon's sad face is just freakin adorable. Crush and Sire are soooooo cute in there all best buddies  Crush looks like she's just a sweet lil pup, if you ever get sick of her send her my way


Dixie is awesome! I just love that little nerd. Crush is sweet but a little dumb!  She does have some titles but still is a dork, I might have to take up on your offer! :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's fit right in here, I bet her and Dosia would get a long great. He's kinda got a pea brain but he's super sweet  He reminds me of that dog from over the hedge that runs around with that ball like a re re yelling, "PLAY!!!!!" LOLL. If we go out back first thing he does is find a ball and bounces around with it in his mouth loll


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hahahaha. Lesbian dogs. I have 2 gay ones,we should start a GSA or something.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics Lisa.I know you'll get it looking good eventually.You're already halfway there.
Justin looks cute as all get out!He really is a handsome little guy.I think Bailey and Crush look like little sweet hearts.Very pretty!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa, I LOVE all of your dogs, and we never see enough pics of Crush, she is gorgeous  And lmaoo @ Monsoon and ound puppy  Varoo is a good boy too, and I lol'd for real at Barca chewing his dog house, I can't imagine how many of those you go thru 

Great pics as always, hugs and Justin is getting soooo big


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Poor little Barca. I'm really really glad you got him back Lisa. She really had no clue how to handle a real bulldog with drive. It's awesome that he's back home where he belongs, I can't even imagine what might have happened to him had he stayed there. He's a fine bulldog and I'm sure he'll make you proud as a working boy  Give him loves for me. :hug:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Wellll Lisa since everyone wants to fight you for Crush... I'll just say I've had dibs on her for like forever soooooo you can hand her over now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loll Megan can we share? 50/50 custody split


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, great to see all the pups you talk about  Where was your old house located? Does it not freeze where you are? Sometimes I wonder if I would rather have no grass and warm all the time than mowing the grass and freezing winter, lol. 

Trinity looks so sweet and love the "please rescue me" shot of monsoon  Bella looks like she is getting along fine  The second Dixie picture is great too 
Too bad you cant hook Justin up to a weight harness, that saucer looks like it would be soo fun to go around the yard in, lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pics.  I love Barca! He is such a beautiful boy. Nice set up though, makes me dream of owning a yard someday.. haha If I ever wanted to deal with that many dogs.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh so nice seeing your dogs, they look wonderful =)
I have to admit, I'm trying to figure out what a re re is LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Poor little Barca. I'm really really glad you got him back Lisa. She really had no clue how to handle a real bulldog with drive. It's awesome that he's back home where he belongs, I can't even imagine what might have happened to him had he stayed there. He's a fine bulldog and I'm sure he'll make you proud as a working boy  Give him loves for me. :hug:


Yeah she said she was ready for a bulldog and she got way more that she could handle, honestly if I would have known he would have been so much dog I would have never sold him to her. She needed a dog like Varro who is easier to handle. I am so happy to have him home I just love that dog!



meganc66 said:


> Wellll Lisa since everyone wants to fight you for Crush... I'll just say I've had dibs on her for like forever soooooo you can hand her over now


Oh that's right, sorry I forgot! lol



kg420 said:


> Loll Megan can we share? 50/50 custody split


you girls are funny!



ames said:


> wow, great to see all the pups you talk about  Where was your old house located? Does it not freeze where you are? Sometimes I wonder if I would rather have no grass and warm all the time than mowing the grass and freezing winter, lol.
> 
> Trinity looks so sweet and love the "please rescue me" shot of monsoon  Bella looks like she is getting along fine  The second Dixie picture is great too
> Too bad you cant hook Justin up to a weight harness, that saucer looks like it would be soo fun to go around the yard in, lol.


We moved around the block to a small yard. Here we have a ton of weeds that are stickers. I did nothing but pull acres of weeds so we moved to a smaller place. It gets really hot here and pretty cold in the winter but I would not complain if we had grass or even weeds with no stickers!!

Justin when he is bigger will get to ride the drag sled 



Shes Got Heart said:


> Great pics.  I love Barca! He is such a beautiful boy. Nice set up though, makes me dream of owning a yard someday.. haha If I ever wanted to deal with that many dogs.


Girl it is a ton of money and work! lol



Luvum said:


> Oh so nice seeing your dogs, they look wonderful =)
> I have to admit, I'm trying to figure out what a re re is LOL


thanks, and a re re is a retard or dumb, I hate to use the word retard so re re gets the point across :rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Loll Megan can we share? 50/50 custody split


wellllllllllllllll you seeeeeeeee if you buy me a house next door to yours... then i would think about it...... cuz ya see i would LOOOVE to live in cali but yanno i got stuffs goin on here... so it would be kinda hard so far away... sooo if you buy me a house... then i would THINKKK about sharing....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome  I'll trade some one a nice big back piece for a sweet house for you  :woof: then I could come over and play With Rudi roo and Belly


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

That would be fantastic! Bwahaha!


----------

